# I'm planning to buy my first handgun need some input please.



## shadowssword (Jan 10, 2013)

OK I'm planning to buy my first handgun with this year's refund. I have been considering a 9mm.... I have only fired a 1911. 45 on multiple occasions 7 years ago and I really don't know what to buy.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum..

Yours is a question quite often asked. To that end, I have the same response....

This is strictly my opinion, and has worked in many years of firearms training, and for men and ladies alike.

Get some basic training FIRST. At this point you need fundamentals, not run and gun, or force on force. *Reputable instructors* will provide a host of handguns and holsters for you to experience in class. That will give you some idea of where your preferences might lead you in handgun selection. Then.....

Buy a handgun just like you would buy a pair of shoes. If Ol' Joe over here says he likes Charlie China tennis shoes, and you're looking for a new pair of shoes, do you run out and buy Joe's pick, just because HE likes 'em? Probably not. If a new shooter is asking what to buy for a carry gun, it doesn't matter what works for me, or anyone else. I suggest telling that new shooter to go to many gun shops, and/or gun shows, and handle all the guns they can get hold of. Just like they would try on shoes. Before long they'll be able to make a list of guns that feel ok, pretty good, real good, and "that really feels great in my hands". The last two are the ones to pursue, and here's why I say that....If a given handgun doesn't feel "right" in your hands, you'll not shoot it enough to become proficient with it, because it's not comfortable, and you won't like shooting it. Just like you rarely wear shoes that are UNcomfortable. If you're not gonna become proficient with it, save your money, and buy a ball bat to carry. With proper fundamentals, he/she can learn to shoot almost any handgun, or any caliber. Very few folks can re-train their hands to make just any handgun feel comfortable. The last suggestion... again....get some training......proper shooting techniques, practiced slowly, but proficiently, will breed speed. Do it slowly, and do it the right way, every time.......If you practice speed first, and introduce less efficient techniques into your training, you'll have to do it all over again to get it right. Most gun shops have a box of used holsters that you can experiment with after you've chosen what gun works best for you. There are many options for concealed/open carry.

By the way..... anyone who introduces a new shooter to our pastime by having them start with a large-caliber handgun, makes a very poor decision. Yes, some folks do ok starting out with large calibers, but the vast majority will not continue to shoot if their very 1st experience is with .50 S&W. Start with a .22 caliber something, and as your technique/accuracy improves, work up from there. *Caliber doesn't count until after you can hit your target.*

If you're buying a handgun for home protection, and you choose to NOT have it on your person, you should consider where in your home you might be if someone kicks the door in. I don't see a person in a position to be able to ask an intruder to "hang on a sec, while I get my gun"

There always will be a trade-off..... light weight, more recoil...... shorter barrel, more recoil...I've known more than a few gents who didn't care for the recoil of what's often called a "ladies gun"... just sayin....

Again, just my ramblings.... but they work for me...

Shoot Safely....


----------



## baconmakesitbetter (Jan 10, 2013)

As a gun noobie, thanks for this advice!


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

baconmakesitbetter said:


> As a gun noobie, thanks for this advice!


Quite welcome sir. All of us were gun-newbies at one time or another. Lots of opinions out there, and you get to choose what fits your situation. :smt1099


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

The above is excellent advice...
"This is my rifle, this is my gun" I was born with my gun, started playing with it at about twelve years old and continued until I discovered girls....I suspect it may have damaged my brain a little....


----------



## shadowssword (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you for your advice usmcj


----------

